# Safe pain relief for acute bad back during stimming?



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

I have a seriously inflamed lower back and my Osteopath has said I need the strongest anti inflammatories and general pain killers. I am due to start stimming in a couple of days and worried about the medication damaging my cycle? Help please x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Paracetamol would be fine.
Opiates such as codeine could be given for a short period.

My clinic do give an anti-inflammatory - diclofenac as a single dose prior to egg collection.

Not sure about regular use though as there are some reports that if people are struggling to conceive on nsaids and stop, fertility can be restored. There are reports that nsaids can reduce implantation, and definitely would not be a good idea if you developed ohss as this puts you at risk of kidney failure and nsaids would increase the risk.

Mechanical methods such as heat pads or rubbing the area with ice until the area is red (my physio gave me this treatment along with ultrasound therapy after a riding accident) might be better.

Speak to your doctor and the fertility specialist for advice specific to you.


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Thanks so much for your reply.


----------

